# Can we all CHILL OUT a little?



## TTom (Jun 13, 2005)

Doug has been working his butt off ever since this board opened, fielding an increasing number of repetitive questions.

On the whole, the board seems to running quite well, but, as we expected, there are some issues that need resolution.  Unfortunately, those may take some time, and being impatient with Doug is not going to get them done any quicker.

I hate to say it, but I notice that he is becoming a little "testy" about this, and, quite frankly, I don't really blame him.

Let's cut him (and each other!!!!) a little slack!  This was supposed to be a good thing for TUG and we are already behaving badly about it.

Just my $.02!

Tom


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Doug,

Thanks for the work on the new board.  I love it.  I like the Presence capability that you've implemented.  Very nice.

I am not sure why I am still considered a guest.  But, I don't really care.  I figure it will work itself out soon enough.

Boca


----------



## swift (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Doug, I think you are doing an awesome job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Cut overs never come easy. I hope everyone shows there appriciation by allowing a little time to work out the LITTLE bugs.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 13, 2005)

I think the cut over has gone great  .   I worked for a Fortune 500 companies for the past 33 years and I know how much prework and postwork the IT folks do and you have done your job excellent!  I have experienced personally some cutover that have not gone so well and they are hell.

Again, thanks for the great work you have done.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 13, 2005)

I've worked in IT for over 30 years and know there is one simple truth.  No matter how much testing is done, there is no substitute for real world usage for finding out the wierd and wonderful glitches.  Anybody who expects a new, or upgraded site, to work flawlessly from day one is living in cloud cuckoo land.
If anybody finds a NEW problem I'm sure Doug will appreciate being told, but constant repetition of known problems helps nobody.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 13, 2005)

*Cudos*

Hi Doug, 

I agree that you deserve hat's off for a great job done well and the effort that must have gone into this project.  Am I correct that this is all volunteer work for you too? 

In any event, we all have to get used to the many feature of the new board, and this will take some time. I am sure that the many new features outweigh the learning curve. 

Good job.


----------



## Sydney (Jun 13, 2005)

I've not seen any evidence of anybody pushing Doug to get things done *immediately*. From what I've read, members understand that it takes time and are just trying to be helpful or giving their opinions.

I feel Doug is doing a very good job and we all understand some things take time to sort out. None of the niggling issues are urgent anyway.

Just wanted to add that this site is working a lot better than RCI's. I know they are two completely different sites but RCI has a whole IT department.

Syd


----------



## tonyg (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok, Tom. I've turned on the A/C and stopped e-mailing Doug 5 times a day.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 15, 2005)

Does anyone remember when we went from December 31, 1999 to January 1, 2000?  I was holding my breath and hoped that it would not get dark and no food on the shelves.  I remember Martin Weiss and many others predicting the end of the world because all computer systems would crash and the financial world and banking system would collapse too.  Nothing happened as everything sorted itself out.  The little glitches here will too.


----------



## grest (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm chillin'...
Connie


----------



## frenchieinme (Jun 15, 2005)

TTom said:
			
		

> Doug has been working his butt off ever since this board opened, fielding an increasing number of repetitive questions.
> 
> On the whole, the board seems to running quite well, but, as we expected, there are some issues that need resolution.  Unfortunately, those may take some time, and being impatient with Doug is not going to get them done any quicker.
> 
> ...



Ditto!!!  I think things are going along very well based on the immense task undertaken.  People like Doug who are dedicated conscientious people tend to put a lot of pressure on themselves in the line of their work especially when volunteering their time.  I know as I am one of those people.  When I do things I like to do the best I can under the circumstances at hand and I often expect too much of myself.  It is a reason for my many successes. 

Hey, I taught for 37 years at the high school level.  After explaining a concept to the class, inevitably someone would ask the same question which was just explained & answered.  It took everything at times not to want to chop that student's head off.  Nonetheless I calmly answered the student's question as the student for some reason did not get it the 1st time even though the student least able to grasp the concept did.  The only time I didn't answer the question was to a student who chose not to pay attention and fool around as I was explaining.  To that student I would say "see you after school for extra help my dear".

Doug has a lot on his plate at this time.  More glitches will pop up as it's Murphy's law ya know.  Hey I even posted on the wrong forum about some glitch that was explained on this forum.  I guess I inadvertently contributed to his perceived being "testy" at times but I meant it only in the spirit of helping him out.  What's that old saying, "...the road to hell is paved with good intentions..."?

Keep up the good work Doug.  By the way Doug,  I noticed...NAH, ain't going there.     Just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

frenchieinme


----------



## Tom M (Jul 2, 2005)

*New Website*

I am a veteran tugger (and before that the timeshare bb'er n Prodigy) (yes, for all you young folks, we got the internet access via tin cans and sring)

I think the new look and feel is great.


----------

